# HPA SHS Coilovers installed w/ PICS (KW V1 VW R32 spec)



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Here are some photos of my car w/ the HPA SHS coilovers installed. I had Achtun!ng in Redmond, WA install them (Thanks Dion and Crew!). Due to my aggressive 245 tires w/ ET45 wheels, I had them only drop it 1" all around. I think I may be able to go lower in front if I did the screw and liner mod. I don't like how the rear has less gap than the front.

No complains on the quality of these. The ride is very OEM - with a bit less "bussle" for lack of a better word, when the car is unloaded. The OEM S-line springs felt nervous with no passengers, easy-driving and less than a 1/2 tank. These SHSs feel like there is one person in the car w/ their weight evenly dispersed...the ride is less nervous.

As far as the rubbing - I have a few options: continue to spend mula and go to an ET47 offset wheel instead of my ET45's, or get 1.5 deg of rear negative camber. Not sure yet - I may go18x8 ET47 R8 replicas from Achtun!ing painted black and use the current wheels for winter w/ 225's on them which I think wouldn't rub since they'd be stretched a tiny bit on an 8.5" wide wheel.

Onto the photos:

BEFORE:









AFTER:









BEFORE:









AFTER:









GETTING SOME RUB SO REMOVED THE REAR SCREW AND CUT AWAY SOME PLASTIC - THESE 3 PHOTO SHOW THE REAR SUSPENSION AT 99% IT'S MAX TRAVEL:



























COILOVERS INSTALLED - Anyone know what that oily stuff could be? Time for a visit to the dealer! FRONT:









REAR:









BEAUTY SHOTS:































































Next up...Magnaflow R32 exhaust sound clips...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I'd lower the front to give it a bit more aggressive stance. But looks nice as-is. Not a fan of the mud flaps. Just my opinion.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

seeing your car just shows how much more I need some STANCE

are those phaeton wheels?


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

NYCameron said:


> seeing your car just shows how much more I need some STANCE
> 
> are those phaeton wheels?


Aren't we all up too late? :beer:

Yes, they are Phaeton wheels, called "Challenge" wheels. I had them refinished in a textured, shot-penned like finish. Love them...


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

drew138 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I'd lower the front to give it a bit more aggressive stance. But looks nice as-is. Not a fan of the mud flaps. Just my opinion.


Flaps is how we roll up here in the PacNW! I wish I could axe them but I can't work my rear wiper that hard...it would be cruel.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TroySico said:


> Aren't we all up too late? :beer:


Hmmm...up at 4:30AM when I don't have class until 12:50PM...not that late


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

The oily stuff is cosmoline, an anti-corrosion inhibitor that is applied to the frame. It's a wax-like substance that melts and oozes out over time.

Dave


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

-1.5 camber in the back is still in spec. Toe angle is the tire killer, especially combined with excessive camber. More toe = better straight-line stability. Less toe = better turning at speed. 

Did you get a printout that shows your new front camber? I'm curious because mine ended up uneven after the CO install - one side got more negative as expected, one side stayed the same (unless the alignment shop messed up the measurement).

My 0.02 is to try to make the wider rubber work. That front screw isn't doing much of anything to stabilize the fender liner. I'm finding that I'm sometimes overdriving the tires with the more aggressive suspension.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

JRutter said:


> -1.5 camber in the back is still in spec. Toe angle is the tire killer, especially combined with excessive camber. More toe = better straight-line stability. Less toe = better turning at speed.
> 
> Did you get a printout that shows your new front camber? I'm curious because mine ended up uneven after the CO install - one side got more negative as expected, one side stayed the same (unless the alignment shop messed up the measurement).


The camber could be unveven also due to the subframe alignment. Ideally they would loosen all the subframe screws and equalize the camber between both sides by shifting the subframe.



JRutter said:


> My 0.02 is to try to make the wider rubber work. That front screw isn't doing much of anything to stabilize the fender liner. I'm finding that I'm sometimes overdriving the tires with the more aggressive suspension.


Not sure the wider rubber will work. The SHS use reduced spring rates over the regular KW V1 and therefore are more likely to exhibit more movement which results in rubbing.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

crew219 said:


> The camber could be unveven also due to the subframe alignment. Ideally they would loosen all the subframe screws and equalize the camber between both sides by shifting the subframe.


Thanks for that. I'll see if I can find a VAG shop that will do this. Maybe a trip to Achtuning...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

JRutter said:


> Thanks for that. I'll see if I can find a VAG shop that will do this. Maybe a trip to Achtuning...


I managed to get my local sears to do it. Lol. It actually isn't too hard, 6 bolts to loosen and then shift the subframe with a prybar while watching the alignment monitor.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

crew219 said:


> The oily stuff is cosmoline, an anti-corrosion inhibitor that is applied to the frame. It's a wax-like substance that melts and oozes out over time.
> 
> Dave


That makes me feel better! Thanks... tons of this stuff is in my door hinge areas...so annoying.
Just when I think I got it all, there's more the next week!

-TS


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Has anyone else taken pics of their install? Also, I'd be curious to read reviews of the set up...


----------



## Katie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

TroySico said:


> Has anyone else taken pics of their install? Also, I'd be curious to read reviews of the set up...


Me too! I've been recommended these for a stock ride comfort. Would like to read more reviews, pros/cons, etc about them. Also any rubbing issues with stock wheels, tires, etc.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

I love how those wheels look. My fave OEM style wheel for sure. You pull them off well man. :thumbup:


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

to the OP, do you know the measurement from ground to fender before and after the drop?


----------



## wlhgti (Apr 1, 2005)

Would SHS work with a 2.0T Q?


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

forma said:


> to the OP, do you know the measurement from ground to fender before and after the drop?


I don't know those specs. I should have measured before and after. Sorry. Once I get it back in the shop for some corner balancing, I'll measure the "after" set up. I am going to have the front dipped a tad bit more...like 3mm.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

wlhgti said:


> Would SHS work with a 2.0T Q?


I believe HPA offers these w/ those specs. The R32/A3 3.2 spec is slightly different due to the heavy iron engine lump in front.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I love how those wheels look. My fave OEM style wheel for sure. You pull them off well man. :thumbup:


Thanks :beer:

I had the wheels for sale but now I'm thinking I'll use them for winter... not sure yet.


----------

